# Blue and Green honey



## feenix3k (Oct 24, 2015)

On pinterest today I found a photo of a beekeeper who had blue and green honey. It would appear his bees like blue and green candy coating on M&Ms. Here is a link to the photo http://www.pinterest.com/pin/185843922100355117


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

feenix3k said:


> On pinterest today I found a photo of a beekeeper who had blue and green honey. It would appear his bees like blue and green candy coating on M&Ms. Here is a link to the photo http://www.pinterest.com/pin/185843922100355117


Yes,

this happened three years ago if I remeber correctly, and was quite a buzz 

You can have a look at this video as well

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJX7lDKrNPg

I had a direct experience one late september, several years ago, being my colonies close to this factory

https://www.facebook.com/Amarena-Fabbri-232372310112785/

producing concentrate syrups.. bees were feeding outside the factory.

Anyway, this funny episodes, arise the big issue: how important it is to select the best place to put your hives!!

Since bees do not harvest for human needs.. but they harvest for theirselves... it's pretty likely to see them harvest on different source of sugars (if no nectars) or nitrogen (if no pollen)... and of course, the final good we get... IT'S NOT HONEY!


----------

